# Prices for RVs imported into the UK



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I understand that a new law was brought into force last month regarding the importing of RVs into the ECC.

I have been informed that it will cost in the region of £15.000 to undertake work on imported RVs to comply with the new law.

Does anyone have any knowledge of this?

Will the price of both new and secondhand RVs in the UK be affected?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi this is to do with the the SVA approval. From 29th April M1 category vehicles which include motorhomes/RV's have to have a new type of approval and it did look as if this would cause problems but this from the DVLA seems to suggest otherwise:

IVA M1 Inspection Manual

Evidence that a vehicle complies with the standards in the table will be accepted instead of compliance with the relevant Basic IVA and IVA 
requirements, where evidence is provided physical inspection is not required unless there is evidence of modifications. This does not necessarily mean 
that these standards are equivalent to the IVA requirements but they do guarantee a suitably high level of safety. 
Mass-Produced Vehicles from USA or Canada. 
To prove compliance with the listed standards, these vehicles must be fitted with a Compliance plate which will contain the name of manufacturer, 17 
digit VIN number, gross vehicle weights, and the following: 
For FMVSS. 'This vehicle conforms to all applicable Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards in effect on the date of manufacture shown above'. 
For CMVSS: The plate will contain bilingual text (English/French) and a Transport Canada maple leaf containing a number.

From here: http://www.businesslink.gov.uk/Transport_files/124_IVA_M1_Inspection_Manual_Version_1111.pdf

Ian


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have always needed various modifications to import an RV into the UK but maybe now some 'jobsworth' has decided it needs more regulation.
Previously just lights, physical size limitations and some handbraks needed to comply for a Class 4 MOT.

I guess a company could bill you for £15k. if they went to the extreme of changing anything they might think needed changing. Bit like a pre MOT.

It would be interesting to see all the new regs in print.

Ray.


----------

